# I Can't Lan between two Computers!!!!!



## dibakar (Dec 6, 2004)

Can Anyone Help Me????
I have two computers one is P4 2.4GHZ & other is Celeron 2.4 GHz. First is running Windows Xp Professional and other is running Windows Me. Both computers have D-Link Ethernet Card.
But i cannot create LAN between them and even can't share internet connection. Would you please help me to solve the problem? I will be very greatful to you.



Dibakar
(d_chakraborty10@yahoo.com)


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 6, 2004)

man there are so many possibilities tht it aint working

 check whether the networking cables is clamped correctly with those orange and green wires 1,2,3,6 kinda something

 well first try giving some ip address to both the computers like 190.168.100.1 and 192.168.100.2 and try pinging one computer from another

On 190.168.100.1
Start>run>cmd
type "ping 190.168.100.2 -t"
without the quotation marks if u get a constant reply than ur lan connections are working fine

 do check in the system properties that the ethernet card has the right drivers

i guess these are some of the common trouble shooting tips . try with these things n wht others have to suggest and then post ur xperience with it


----------



## imprince (Dec 6, 2004)

Crimping problem can be one of them 
did u crimp the cable in right way

ip addressing 

check ur cable for cracking 

ping ping and ping


----------



## dikudik (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi there

please try one thing. change the slots of u'r ethernet card and try out

and also let winxp pickup the default driver for u'r ethernet card don't insist on installing oringinal driver for ethernet card

ok
try good luck
if it works send me......................reply

ha ha


Birthdays are good for you; 
the more you have, 
the longer you live.


----------



## pimpom (Dec 6, 2004)

Are you using a hub/switch or connecting the two computers directly ?

If you're connecting the two computers directly without a hub or switch, you have to use a cross-over cable. I.e., the send and receive lines have to be interchanged, which is not the case if you're using a hub. If you need more details, ask.


----------

